# Predator 2000 Inverter Board Source?



## R7000 (Mar 17, 2021)

Disappointing news, relative's Predator 2000 died after only 24 hours of ice storm use (out of warranty). Hard to believe it overheated in 17 deg weather. Shows overload all the time which I think points to either the stator or the inverter board. 

Trying to rescue this doorstop on the cheap as a personal challenge. 

Anyone know of a source for the inverter board other than H.F.?

Thanks in advance! 

Tom


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

hf is the place...
you might be cheaper to just buy a new gen.


----------



## sportplumber (Nov 16, 2019)

Ebay?









Predator 2000 Watt Inverter Generator Module 30043-Y5V1210-000 - OEM | eBay


Predator 2000 Watt Inverter Generator. Module 30043-Y5V1210-000. OEM - This Part was remove from a new.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

Isn't that a Harbor Freight product?

So, why not check with them if you know what the problem is? One would think they would be the best source for something that matches their product.


----------



## R7000 (Mar 17, 2021)

Harbor Freight does not have this part in their parts list. I guess I'll have to look at ebay. I've sniffed out that the part is a LiHua product that is also used by Wen.


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

Yeah, that's unfortunate. I guess that's one of Harbor Freight's disadvantages.


----------



## gene14854 (10 mo ago)

Airstreamer67 said:


> Isn't that a Harbor Freight product?
> 
> So, why not check with them if you know what the problem is? One would think they would be the best source for something that matches their product.


Harbor freight never sells replacement parts they just get the stuff cuz they buy it in bulk and sell it for profit I just went through the same thing with a predator 1400 that runs 1100 continuous and the inverter board went out of it now I'm trying to track down and inverter board it's made by lihue


----------

